# Windows XP Hidden APPS amazing



## Batistabomb (Dec 3, 2007)

1) Character Map = charmap.exe (very useful for finding unusual characters)

2) Disk Cleanup = cleanmgr.exe

3) Clipboard Viewer = clipbrd.exe (views contents of Windows clipboard)

*4) Dr Watson = drwtsn32.exe (Troubleshooting tool)

*5) DirectX diagnosis = dxdiag.exe (Diagnose & test DirectX, video & sound cards)

6) Private character editor = eudcedit.exe (allows creation or modification of characters)

*7) IExpress Wizard = iexpress.exe (Create self-extracting / self-installing package)

Microsoft Synchronization Manager = mobsync.exe (appears to allow synchronization of files on the network for when working offline. Apparently undocumented).

9) Windows Media Player 5.1 = mplay32.exe (Retro version of Media Player, very basic).

10) ODBC Data Source Administrator = odbcad32.exe (connecting to databases)

11) Object Packager = packager.exe (to do with packaging objects for insertion in files, appears to have comprehensive help files).

12) System Monitor = perfmon.exe (very useful, highly configurable tool, tells you everything you ever wanted to know about any aspect of PC performance, for uber-geeks only )

13) Program Manager = progman.exe (Legacy Windows 3.x desktop shell).

14) Remote Access phone book = rasphone.exe (documentation is virtually non-existant).

*15) Registry Editor = regedt32.exe [also regedit.exe] (for hacking the Windows Registry).

16) Network shared folder wizard = shrpubw.exe (creates shared folders on network).

17) File siganture verification tool = sigverif.exe

18) Volume Control = sndvol32.exe (I've included this for those people that lose it from the System Notification area).

19) System Configuration Editor = sysedit.exe (modify System.ini & Win.ini just like in Win98! ).

20) Syskey = syskey.exe (Secures XP Account database - use with care, it's virtually undocumented but it is used to encrypt passwords).

21) Microsoft Telnet Client = telnet.exe

22) Driver Verifier Manager = verifier.exe (seems to be a utility for monitoring the actions of drivers, might be useful for people having driver problems. Undocumented).

23) Windows for Workgroups Chat = winchat.exe (appears to be an old NT utility to allow chat sessions over a LAN, help files available).

*24) System configuration = msconfig.exe (can use to control starup programs)

**25) gpedit.msc used to manage group policies, and permissions


----------



## hahahari (Dec 3, 2007)

kool thnx.Very good thread


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 3, 2007)

when did all this become a hidden apps?

can anyone believe regedit and dxdiag is hidden ? *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/7.gif

anyway helps noobs


----------



## Batistabomb (Dec 3, 2007)

I think beginner's of XP are not aware of regedit even,also hidden in the concern which are not known for mostly


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 3, 2007)

^ yeah.. thats what i said.. its gonna help them.. nice compilation anyway


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Dec 3, 2007)

A few more gud one:


1- Private Character Editor
This program is for designing icons and Characters(Alphapet)
Click :start
Then :run
type :EUDCEDIT
.................................................................................................................................................
2- iExpress
This Program is for conerting your files to EXCUTABLE files
Click : start
Then : run
type : iexpress
.................................................................................................................................................
3-Disk Cleanup 
This program used for cleaning harddisk to offer space
Click : start
Then : run
type : cleanmgr

................................................................................................................................................. 
4-Dr Watson
This program Is for repairing problems in Windows
Click : start
Then : run
type : drwtsn32
.................................................................................................................................................
5-Windows Media Player 5.1
Opens the old media player
Click : start
Then : run
type : mplay32
.................................................................................................................................................
Program CODE

1)Character Map = charmap

2)DirectX diagnosis = dxdiag

3)Object Packager = packager

4)System Monitor = perfmon

5)Program Manager = progman

6)Remote Access phone book = rasphone 

7)Registry Editor = regedt32

8)File siganture verification tool = sigverif

9)Volume Control = sndvol32

10)System Configuration Editor = sysedit

11)Syskey = syskey

12)Microsoft Telnet Client = telnet












SQL Client Configuration - cliconfg
System Configuration Editor - sysedit
System Configuration Utility - msconfig
System File Checker Utility (Scan Immediately)- sfc /scannow
System File Checker Utility (Scan Once At Next Boot)- sfc /scanonce
System File Checker Utility (Scan On Every Boot) - sfc /scanboot
System File Checker Utility (Return to Default Setting)- sfc /revert
System File Checker Utility (Purge File Cache)- sfc /purgecache
System File Checker Utility (Set Cache Size to size x)-sfc/cachesize=x 
System Information- msinfo32 
System Properties - sysdm.cpl 
Task Manager - taskmgr
TCP Tester - tcptest 
Telnet Client - telnet
Tweak UI (if installed) - tweakui 
User Account Management- nusrmgr.cpl
Utility Manager - utilman
Windows Address Book - wab 
Windows Address Book Import Utility - wabmig 
Windows Backup Utility (if installed)- ntbackup 
Windows Explorer - explorer 
Windows Firewall- firewall.cpl
Windows Magnifier- magnify
Windows Management Infrastructure - wmimgmt.msc
Windows Media Player - wmplayer 
Windows Messenger - msmsgs 
Windows Picture Import Wizard (need camera connected)- wiaacmgr 
Windows System Security Tool - syskey
Windows Update Launches - wupdmgr
Windows Version (to show which version of windows)- winver 
Windows XP Tour Wizard - tourstart
Wordpad - write 	

Password Properties - password.cpl
Performance Monitor - perfmon.msc
Phone and Modem Options - telephon.cpl 
Phone Dialer - dialer 
Pinball Game - pinball 
Power Configuration - powercfg.cpl 
Printers and Faxes - control printers 
Printers Folder - printers
Private Character Editor - eudcedit
Quicktime (If Installed)- QuickTime.cpl
Quicktime Player (if installed)- quicktimeplayer 
Real Player (if installed)- realplay 
Regional Settings - intl.cpl 
Registry Editor - regedit
Registry Editor - regedit32
Remote Access Phonebook - rasphone 
Remote Desktop - mstsc
Removable Storage - ntmsmgr.msc
Removable Storage Operator Requests - ntmsoprq.msc
Resultant Set of Policy (XP Prof) - rsop.msc
Scanners and Cameras - sticpl.cpl
Scheduled Tasks - control schedtasks 
Security Center - wscui.cpl
Services - services.msc
Shared Folders - fsmgmt.msc
Shuts Down Windows - shutdown
Sounds and Audio - mmsys.cpl 
Spider Solitare Card Game - spider 	

Malicious Software Removal Tool - mrt 
Microsoft Access (if installed) - access.cpl 
Microsoft Chat - winchat
Microsoft Excel (if installed) - excel 
Microsoft Frontpage (if installed)- frontpg 
Microsoft Movie Maker - moviemk 
Microsoft Paint - mspaint 
Microsoft Powerpoint (if installed)- powerpnt 
Microsoft Word (if installed)- winword 
Microsoft Syncronization Tool - mobsync 
Minesweeper Game - winmine
Mouse Properties - control mouse 
Mouse Properties - main.cpl
Nero (if installed)- nero 
Netmeeting - conf 
Network Connections - control netconnections 
Network Connections - ncpa.cpl 
Network Setup Wizard - netsetup.cpl
Notepad - notepad
Nview Desktop Manager (If Installed)- nvtuicpl.cpl
Object Packager - packager
ODBC Data Source Administrator- odbccp32.cpl
On Screen Keyboard - osk
Opens AC3 Filter (If Installed) - ac3filter.cpl
Outlook Express - msimn 
Paint - pbrush 	

IP Configuration (Display Connection Configuration) - ipconfi/all
IP Configuration (Display DNS Cache Contents)- ipconfig /displaydns
IP Configuration (Delete DNS Cache Contents)- ipconfig /flushdns
IP Configuration (Release All Connections)- ipconfig /release
IP Configuration (Renew All Connections)- ipconfig /renew
IP Configuration(RefreshesDHCP&Re-RegistersDNS)-ipconfig/registerdns
IP Configuration (Display DHCP Class ID)- ipconfig/showclassid
IP Configuration (Modifies DHCP Class ID)- ipconfig /setclassid
Java Control Panel (If Installed)- jpicpl32.cpl
Java Control Panel (If Installed)- javaws
Keyboard Properties - control keyboard 
Local Security Settings - secpol.msc
Local Users and Groups - lusrmgr.msc
Logs You Out Of Windows - logoff. 	

Accessibility Controls - access.cpl
Accessibility Wizard - accwiz
Add Hardware - Wizardhdwwiz.cpl
Add/Remove Programs - appwiz.cpl
Administrative Tools control - admintools
Adobe Acrobat (if installed) - acrobat
Adobe Designer (if installed)- acrodist
Adobe Distiller (if installed)- acrodist
Adobe ImageReady (if installed)- imageready
Adobe Photoshop (if installed)- photoshop
Automatic Updates - wuaucpl.cpl
Bluetooth Transfer Wizard - fsquirt
Calculator - calc
Certificate Manager - certmgr.msc
Character Map - charmap
Check Disk Utility - chkdsk
Clipboard Viewer - clipbrd
Command Prompt - cmd
Component Services - dcomcnfg
Computer Management - compmgmt.msc
Control Panel - control
Date and Time Properties - timedate.cpl
DDE Shares - ddeshare
Device Manager - devmgmt.msc
Direct X Control Panel (If Installed)- directx.cpl
Direct X Troubleshooter- dxdiag
Disk Cleanup Utility- cleanmgr
Disk Defragment- dfrg.msc
Disk Management- diskmgmt.msc
Disk Partition Manager- diskpart
Display Properties- control desktop
Display Properties- desk.cpl
Display Properties (w/Appearance Tab Preselected)- control color
Dr. Watson System Troubleshooting Utility- drwtsn32
Driver Verifier Utility- verifier
Event Viewer- eventvwr.msc
Files and Settings Transfer Tool- migwiz
File Signature Verification Tool- sigverif
Findfast- findfast.cpl
Firefox (if installed)- firefox
Folders Properties- control folders
Fonts- control fonts
Fonts Folder- fonts
Free Cell Card Game- freecell
Game Controllers- joy.cpl
Group Policy Editor (XP Prof)- gpedit.msc
Hearts Card Game- mshearts
Help and Support- helpctr
HyperTerminal- hypertrm
Iexpress Wizard- iexpress
Indexing Service- ciadv.msc
Internet Connection Wizard- icwconn1
Internet Explorer- iexplore
Internet Properties- inetcpl.cpl
Internet Setup Wizard- inetwiz


----------



## Batistabomb (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanks abhisek i covered some of them already,but in those some are shortcuts not actually APPS


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Dec 3, 2007)

huuuuuuuuuummm...............interesting.........all in 1 page........anyway........all these r given in sys32 folder.......


----------



## Batistabomb (Dec 3, 2007)

krishnandu.sarkar said:
			
		

> huuuuuuuuuummm...............interesting.........all in 1 page........anyway........all these r given in sys32 folder.......



fine ! they are in system32, can you tell the exact location dear


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Dec 3, 2007)

lolz Batista...ne time bro...ya i know most of dem r shortcut but as u mentioned dat dis thread is for new users, so i thought to give'em all...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 10, 2007)

must be quite useful for you windows users. thanks batista and abhishek!
*forum.doom9.org/images/smilies/goodpost-t.gif                                                                                 *forum.doom9.org/images/smilies/thanks-t.gif


----------



## Batistabomb (Dec 10, 2007)

MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> must be quite useful for you windows users. thanks batista and abhishek!
> *forum.doom9.org/images/smilies/goodpost-t.gif                                                                                 *forum.doom9.org/images/smilies/thanks-t.gif



are you a Linux user ?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 10, 2007)

Batistabomb said:
			
		

> are you a Linux user ?


Yes. Ubuntu 7.04 Feisty Fawn.


----------



## xbonez (Dec 10, 2007)

loved the 'nero' one....


----------



## Batistabomb (Dec 10, 2007)

xbonez said:
			
		

> loved the 'nero' one....



are you talking about what abhisek wrote in nero, he said already those are not APPS , jst a short cuts, i think you are kidding


----------



## kpmsivachand (Dec 11, 2007)

Nice


----------



## phreak0ut (Dec 11, 2007)

@Batista-Did you get the list from techtalkz?


----------



## Batistabomb (Dec 11, 2007)

phreak0ut said:
			
		

> @Batista-Did you get the list from techtalkz?



no dear i exactly didn't remember it ends as doctor and title as some human name, i got this during my search, is this in techtalkz.com, did you find it


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 11, 2007)

Thanks abhishek & batistabomb.


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Dec 11, 2007)

lolz...thx guys...but remember as batista said dat most of them r shortcuts n not applications....u need to install da application to make da shortcut run...like u need to install nero to make dat shortcut wrk....lolz


----------

